# Custom Pickup Raffle - Helps a Great Charity



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Bit o' "spam" for you guys  but a great opportunity to get some custom pickups for your 6er, and it helps a great charity. So, it's tasty spam!

CUSTOM PICKUP RAFFLE
The raffle tickets are only ONE DOLLAR! The charity this raffle helps support is The Christopher and Dana Reeve Foundation - Support for Research into Paralysis. This is co-promoted by sevenstring.org and Alex's network of forums. Here's some info. 


PRIZES

2 Sets of Custom pickups. The first are from Shed Pickups. The other set is from the "Over the Pond Guy" (Apparently a MLP* forum familiar, and according to Alex's guys, a distinguished pickup builder.) 1 set per winner, 2 winners chosen.
1. Custom Shed PAF Reissue pickups. '59 vintage accurate replications.








2. Custom 'Over the Pond Guy' pickups.






Shed Pickups


CONTEST DETAILS & RULES
MLP* Pickups for Charity Contest

_The Official PayPal account for the MLP pickups for charity raffle contest is :[email protected]

As of right now, paypal is the only accepted method of payment for raffle tickets. We will issue a receipt (please allow 24-48 hrs) when payment is made which will be your confirmation of the number of tickets you have bought (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, or more). *Tickets are one dollar ($1) US each*, and you are allowed as many tickets as you would like to buy until the deadline.

When sending a payment, please send an e-mail to [email protected] with your MLP/SS.org username, (also which site you post at) your real name (or the name on the Paypal payment) address, and PayPal email address, this way they can be synced up with the paypal account and you can be marked as paid... There will be PayPal fees taken out of the donation amounts, so the total collected will be less than the total tickets sold.

If any of these requirements are not met, it is not ss.org's responsibility to make refunds or list you as having paid. *You must include your name, username, paypal acct. address, and your street/mailing address* to count you as having paid.

You are responsible for determining the legality of raffles/contests in your state/confederate/prefecture/city-state/country/county/province/parish/hemisphere/autocracy/monarchy/dictatorship/theocracy/fuedal government/republic/etc.

Odds of winning based solely on the number of entries. There will be 2 Grand Prize winners. *Each winner will get one set of the PAF's*.

Thank you and good luck!_


*MLP is the MyLesPaul forum. A sister site in Alex's (site admin) network of forums.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Also, FYI - this raffle is limited to members of sevenstring.org, and/or members of our sister sites only. Deadline for the raffle is soon, but final date will be posted in the near future.

And if you can't do PayPal, you can send check/money order to this address, just follow the info.

_Alex Forum Members ... If you absolutely can't purchase your tickets through PayPal, you can send a check or money order to the address below. ( Checks ~ M/O's are to be made payable to The Reeve Foundation, please.)

Please include the following information with your donation - On the notes line of your check please put your ss.org username, # of tickets purchased, real name & address. Please then send an Email @ [email protected] to confirm you've sent a donation by mail. This allows us to keep track of your donations.

MLP Pickups Contest
550 Palisade Ave
Garfield N.J. 07026_

Thanks!


----------



## Bobbo (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello members of the 7 string forum ... I'd like to introduce myself... I am Bobbo the coordinator for the charity raffle , I'm a bit of a noob here !!! But I'm quite the old head at MLP !! I'd like to tell you all about an amazing contest to benefit The Reeve foundation ... It's a raffle with all proceeds going to help the Reeve foundation and it's effort to eliminate paralysis ... The prizes are 2 sets of PAF reproduction pickups , Made by artisan pickup makers Shed pickups and the mysterious Over the Pond Guy !!! Tickets for the raffle are only $1 and you may purchase as many chances as you'd like !!! You must be a member of MyLesPaul to enter the contest ( it's quite easy to register ) While the contest is open to all members of Alex's forum network it's much easier to keep track of the potential winners by having them be members of MLP !!! Tickets may be purchased online and can be paid for by PayPal or you can mail your donation in to the address provided below !!! Please take a minute or two out of your busy day and help fight paralysis and fund new paralysis research including the ground breaking stem cell field !!! Paypal payments should be sent payable to [email protected] [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]


Mail donations to ....


MLP Pickups Contest
550 Palisade Ave[/COLOR
Garfield N.J. 07026
Charity thread link ...
*** MLP Pickups for Charity CONTEST *** - My Les Paul Forums
Reeve Foundation link ...
Home - Christopher and Dana Reeve Foundation[/CENTER]

Deadline for mail in entries is December 1st and December 15th for Paypal ticket purchases !!! The winners will be drawn live in real time on MLP on Saturday December 27th !!! Good luck to everyone who enters !!! 

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f240/bobbovisme/MLP/MF4600.jpg


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Bobbo -

Welcome aboard. I edited this post down so it looks a bit more in keeping with what the forum members are used to. (They tend to be turned off with huge texts and things obviously ad-based.) In the future, just go simple. The people here respond best to that sort of thing.

Also deleted the duplicate post you made regarding this.

Good luck with it. Great idea, great charity.


----------



## Bobbo (Nov 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bobbo -
> 
> Welcome aboard. I edited this post down so it looks a bit more in keeping with what the forum members are used to. (They tend to be turned off with huge texts and things obviously ad-based.) In the future, just go simple. The people here respond best to that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


 

*Hello .... Please dont edit my posts !!! Bright colors and bold type are my trademark !!! Not to mention this event needs the attention !!! This raffle is backed very much by our esteemed Admin Alex !!! *





*MyLesPaul is pleased to announce the latest installment of the MLP pickups for charity contest !!! ... This event will consist of a raffle for 2 sets of incredible PAF tribute pickups with the proceeds going to the Christopher & Dana Reeve Foundation !!! The Reeves Foundation helps those with paralysis and supports stem cell research to help better the future outlook for those who are paralyzed !!! Plus a whole lot more !!! You can learn more about the Reeves Foundation at the web link below




*
Home | Christopher and Dana Reeve Foundation





​


*Here are the PRIZES ... Two sets of PAF's as recreated by Spence of SHED pickups & The mysterious " Over the Pond Guy " !!! These are some of the sweetest sounding PAF's since 1959 !!!



*

















*MLP Pickups for Charity CONTEST !!!*​

*The Official PayPal account for the MLP pickups for charity raffle contest is :*


[email protected]​
*As of right now, paypal is the only accepted method of payment for raffle tickets. I will issue a receipt (please allow 24-48 hrs) when payment is made which will be your confirmation of the number of tickets you have bought (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, or more). Tickets are one dollar ($1) US each, and you are allowed as many tickets as you would like to buy until the deadline.
*

*When sending me a payment , Please send an Email to [email protected] with your MLP username , Your Real name ( or the name on the Paypal payment ) address, and PayPal email address, this way I can sync them up with the paypal account and can mark you as paid.... There will be PayPal fees taken out of the donation amounts , So the total collected will be less than the total tickets sold ...
*

*If any of these requirements are not met, it is not my responsibility to make refunds or list you as having paid. I must have your name, username, paypal acct address, and your street/mailing address to count you as having paid.

Other methods of payment may be on a case to case basis, paypal is the safest for you, me, and MLP.

You are responsible for determining the legality of raffles/contests in your state/confederate/prefecture/city-state/country/county/province/parish/hemisphere/autocracy/monarchy/dictatorship/theocracy/fuedal government/republic/etc..

Odds of winning based soley on the number of entries. There will be 2 Grand Prize winners !!! Each winner will get one set of the PAF's !!!

Thank you and good luck!

Bobbo !!!
*


*SHED Pickups *
Shed Pickups


----------



## Drew (Nov 21, 2008)

Dude, that reads like a rainbow having a seizure.  

I'm a fan of the charity (I actually saw Christopher and Dana Reeve speak at one of my best friend's graduation ceremony the year before he died - it was a very moving speech), but I don't think bright, flashy colors and huge font really gives this the air of professionalism befitting such an important cause, you know?


----------



## Bobbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Drew said:


> Dude, that reads like a rainbow having a seizure.
> 
> I'm a fan of the charity (I actually saw Christopher and Dana Reeve speak at one of my best friend's graduation ceremony the year before he died - it was a very moving speech), but I don't think bright, flashy colors and huge font really gives this the air of professionalism befitting such an important cause, you know?


 

*Yes ... The Reeve foundation is a wonderful charity and I'm honored to be helping their cause !!! As for my posting style , Love it or hate it , That's the way I do things ... Big & bold !!! *


----------



## Alex (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks TDW and Bobbo for supporting this great charity.


----------



## Bobbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Alex said:


> Thanks TDW and Bobbo for supporting this great charity.


 


*No , Thank you Alex for letting me spread the word about the Reeve foundation on your great network of forums !!! *


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 22, 2008)

Bobbo said:


> *Hello .... Please dont edit my posts !!! Bright colors and bold type are my trademark !!! *


*

*

yeah, that's incredibly annoying


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 22, 2008)

Alex said:


> Thanks TDW and Bobbo for supporting this great charity.


I like to throw a thank you out to BoBBo as well for running a & supporting these charity raffles. A lot of paper work & work is involved that goes on behind the scenes .. The last one we did was for Saint Judes Childrens hospital & it was a great success . One interesting note I like to share is these events are for one off creations & a collaboration of the winders working together not just donating one of their products. I glad to that for the future events that Alex will be pulling all the network forums working as one on such projects. Also like to show my great gratitude to Dark Wolf for including SS.org in on this one as well


----------



## Bobbo (Nov 22, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> [/b][/color][/size]
> 
> yeah, that's incredibly annoying


 

*Look .. Let's see past the way the message is presented and see the MESSAGE !!! The message being to help a tremendous charity like the Reeve foundation !!! Please take a look at the charity raffle and donate today !!! *


----------



## Bobbo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Contest info Link ...*

http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/backstage/17673-mlp-pickups-charity-contest.html​


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 30, 2008)

DEADLINE ENDING SOON !!!*** MLP Pickups for Charity CONTEST *** - My Les Paul Forums

*Spread some Holiday Cheer
buy a ticket for someone who will least expect

Deadline is very soon !!!

Tickets only 1.00 *​
DEADLINE ENDING SOON !!!*** MLP Pickups for Charity CONTEST *** - My Les Paul Forums


----------

